# What I plan to add to my n scale collection



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

This is what i plan for now


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

And I plan to model my fictional railroad's roster


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Interesting, nice variety in engines.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

ok here is what I plan for n scale








I will model my rr in ho scale


----------

